# Primer for white paint over gray walls?



## Pirate (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a job to do next week, that has fairly dark gray interior walls, and need to topcoat with an antique white. 
I'm trying to decide on the best primer to hide the gray color. 
Was thinking Zinser 123, but wondered if there was a better product.
Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

seriously?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Most interior latex primers will work. Or if you have some interior flat white paint left over from a job, that will work too... The issue is coverage.

Otherwise.... 3 top coats (not primer) will work or 2 top coats depending on quality of paint. 

I don't use primer if I don't have too.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> seriously?


Yeah, seriously? Are you a painter?
Or just painting _your_ house?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Where's ewing..? I can't remember how many bottles are left on the wall 

Is there any left?


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Pirate said:


> I'm trying to decide on the best primer to hide the gray color.
> Was thinking Zinser 123, but wondered if there was a better product.
> Suggestions? Thanks



This product says it guarantees one coat coverage:

Product for one coat coverage.



.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> This product says it guarantees one coat coverage:
> 
> Product for one coat coverage.
> 
> ...


Great for covering gray :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I say tint the primer red. Cover till totally red, usually 3-5 coats. THEN go white. If you don't do this, you will never know if you TRULY got even coverage! :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

tooled, i hate you. the first link was funny. yours was not ok.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> This product says it guarantees one coat coverage:
> 
> Product for one coat coverage.
> 
> ...


f-ing hilarious, double pun man!!

the other link was hilarious too, just had to close of explorer though. my wife got a kick out of that.

no really, try priming with Aura- it's a nice, cheap way to go


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> tooled, i hate you. the first link was funny. yours was not ok.





ParagonVA said:


> the other link was hilarious too, just had to close of explorer though. my wife got a kick out of that.




Sorry. I found it on timhag's signature, blame him.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what is it? I won't open it


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> what is it? I won't open it


Chicken


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

atl + F4....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> atl + F4....


Well ya you could try that but ctrl + w is good as well :thumbsup:

I'll tell you this. If you click it, you won't die. Your machine won't either :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

tsunamicontract said:


> tooled, i hate you. the first link was funny. yours was not ok.


Think thats bad I hit the link to see what you were talking about.........


----------

